# Why was my post deleted/thread locked?



## Unleash The Fury (Jun 23, 2018)

I want an answer from the person who deleted my post in the 200+ page Trump thread, about why my post was deleted? 

The note in my inbox said "Your post was deleted for the following reason, Civility or stay out".

Show me where my post was un-civil. Go ahead, copy and paste what I said specifically, and show me where it was uncivil. And i dont want an answer from anyone else other than the person who deleted it.

Also, was anyone else reprimanded?


----------



## narad (Jun 23, 2018)

Must be that cultural marxism at work lol


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2018)

I deleted your post and Drew's and he got the same message. He was being argumentative and name calling, and you reported him, but you also saw fit to engage him which is a no-no. So I deleted both the posts to defuse the situation but instead of appreciating that, you throw a goddamn temper tantrum.


----------

